
StartupEmpire – Canada's Conference for Startups - ciscoriordan
http://startupempire.ca/
======
ivankirigin
They should have used 'dominion' instead of 'empire', to riff off the better
name canada used to have <http://www.filibustercartoons.com/dominion.htm>

~~~
jmacd
hah! StartupColony perhaps? ;-)

